Ask HN: What can I buy for under $50 that will most dramatically improve my life - sndean
======
AnimalMuppet
There are two ways to go with that question.

Option one: What will most dramatically improve your life _economically?_ That
will almost certainly be some tool that you can use to create a side income
stream. (In the third world, it's often a sewing machine.)

Option two: What will most dramatically improve your _quality of life?_ That
depends. What inconvenience most annoys you? Could you solve it by buying
something that costs less than $50?

------
dmitripopov
A dog from animal shelter is free, spend that 50 on accessories and food for
it. Seriously, go get a dog.

~~~
TeeJay942
Getting a dog is a great idea (especially from a shelter), but I just want to
set realistic cost expectations here.

My fiance volunteers for PAWS and it is typically a minimum of $350 in fees to
leave with a dog. Also, dog food can add up (the dog we recently adopted needs
grain-free food due to an allergy) so it's about $750 a year for a 28 lb dog
(I would say minimum of $300 for cheaper food). Then you should take your pet
in once a year to the vet and get heartworm, flea & tick medicine, etc
(another min. $350 a year). And you'll probably want to get your dog a doggy
bed, collar, leash, treats, etc. Obviously anyone can cut out or short cut
some of these expenses, but this should be the minimum spend expectation in my
fiance's opinion.

~~~
dmitripopov
Well, obviously there are some reasons to live in Russia :) Every animal
shelter is more than willing to give you a dog for free, dog food (a really
good one) is around 50USD per month for a 55 lbs dog, annual vaccine is 12USD
and rabies vaccine is free (government-sponsored). Heartworm, flea & tick
medicine - 10USD every 3 months.

------
mojomark
A rescue puppy and a bag of dog food.

------
19eightyfour
A change in your perspective. Buy some really good, perspective transforming
books and read them. Sorry I don't wish to offer advice on which books at this
time, but there must be some such books for you somewhere.

A change in perspective can be incredibly powerful. And valuable. And I think,
anything that can alter the way you see the world and yourself dramatically,
is probably the most dramatic way to alter your life.

------
shams93
Raspberry pi3 I used mine to get a new job that almost triples my income.

~~~
HHPhn
I have one on order. Can't wait. What job were you able to use a pi3 to
prepare for? Thanks!

~~~
true_tuna
I've worked in large scale Linux systems administration for a decade. The pi
is a really great way to get started in my field (although of course I am
saying this as an established professional, not someone who learned on them)

------
lsiebert
That sounds like enough for 10 cups of coffee, so 5 coffee meetings/dates. Ask
a stranger out. Turn an acquaintance into a friend, or reconnect with a friend
you haven't been in touch with. Buy a former colleague a cup of joe, and ask
how they are doing. Buy a potential colleague at a different company a cup,
and ask them if they like their current job.

------
edimaudo
Buy a pillow that fits your sleeping pattern.

------
tonyedgecombe
Spend it on someone you love.

------
hourislate
This may not be what your looking for but there are two things that will
improve your life the most. Health and Knowledge.

So either a some dumbbells/kettlebell or a good book. You might be able to buy
both....

~~~
shoo
if you live someone that has public libraries, there's no need to buy books.
spend $0 on a library card

~~~
tonyedgecombe
and you can use your body weight for exercise, spend $0 on dumbbells.

------
Rainymood
Mechanical keyboard with cherry MX blue switches. Especially if you type every
day for a living (programmer, writer).

~~~
swah
50 USD is tight though..

~~~
phaus
Just gotta keep an eye out for a deal, I think there was one on
/r/buildapcsales for $27 recently.

I paid around $60 for a Corsair a couple of years ago. I'm sure slightly less
fancy brands or models go for under $50 once in a while.

------
tucaz
You can get a lot of Yogi Soothing Caramel Bedtime tea [1] and get very good
nights of sleep for a year.

[1] [https://www.walmart.com/ip/23658486](https://www.walmart.com/ip/23658486)

------
slosh
I would say the best thing you can make for $50 is a space bucket so you can
start growing. All you need is a tutorial, a light bulb, seed, power strip and
you can upgrade as you go.

[http://imgur.com/a/ASyEY](http://imgur.com/a/ASyEY)

------
johnstorey
I'll be counter-cultural. Get a Bible.

------
_kyran
5 coffees with people you find interesting or dinner with a close friend =)

------
eip
Bidet or weed

------
jpindar
A USB battery pack for recharging my phone made a big difference for me.

------
zMiller
1-Insta pot on discount 2- Ralph Waldo Emerson's collection, namely self
reliance.

------
fiftyacorn
A secondhand bicycle

------
jpl56
Your first opera ticket.

------
kidlogic
Sleeping mask

